# supreme 6.1 Mini DH mit HS



## Booder (19. November 2011)

Hallo 

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich am Mini DH eine Hammerschmidt Getriebe-Kurbel fahren kann, oder gibt es bei der Montage Probleme. Eine ISCG Aufnahme hat es ja.

Mfg Booder


----------



## hollowtech2 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Booder,

wir können nicht sagen, obs paßt. Der Rahmen hat das Licht dieser Welt VOR der Hammerschmidt erblickt.
Man müßte also mal einen Versuch starten, die Kurbel an den Rahmen zu bauen,
um zu sehen, ob es passt.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (23. November 2011)

Hallo
Also werd ich mal den Versuch Starten. Hab mal den Rahmen soweit zerlegt und ich denke man kann was draus machen. Habe die Hammerschmidt bestellt werde Sie auf den Laufenden halten.

Mfg Booder


----------

